# Different Circle Jig



## grbrico (Feb 8, 2012)

I made a different circle jig and it works really well. The center to center distance on the rods for the craftsman router that I have is 4".106. I used 8mm rods. The base is oak.

Greg


----------



## grbrico (Feb 8, 2012)

Here are the rest of the pics.

Greg


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice idea, and build. I like the fact, that you don't have to change bases, as I have to do, with the circle jig I made for my router.


----------

